# Psx4droid on CM9



## jfpesant (Nov 25, 2011)

Has anybody been able to run Psx4droid on CM9 ???


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

Why would you need this abandonware if there is FPSE?


----------



## JesusFreak316 (Sep 8, 2011)

uwndrd said:


> Why would you need this abandonware if there is FPSE?


 It's freely available on the author's website and perfectly sufficient if you only want to play FF7, like me.


----------



## allstar319 (Sep 20, 2011)

uwndrd said:


> Why would you need this abandonware if there is FPSE?


I'll second this. I could not get Psx4droid to work with any games on CM9 (nor CM7 for that matter), yet FPSE works like a charm.

Now if only there was a GBA emulator that could play Golden Sun 2's sound correctly


----------



## JesusFreak316 (Sep 8, 2011)

allstar319 said:


> I'll second this. I could not get Psx4droid to work with any games on CM9 (nor CM7 for that matter), yet FPSE works like a charm.
> 
> Now if only there was a GBA emulator that could play Golden Sun 2's sound correctly


Ah, well that would be an issue. TBH, I haven't tried it on my touchpad, only my phone on Gingerbread. What's wrong with Golden Sun's sound? I have gameboid, droidemu, and the game if you haven't tested those yet. Just haven't played through it yet on Android. Still working on the aforementioned FF7.


----------



## allstar319 (Sep 20, 2011)

JesusFreak316 said:


> Ah, well that would be an issue. TBH, I haven't tried it on my touchpad, only my phone on Gingerbread. What's wrong with Golden Sun's sound? I have gameboid, droidemu, and the game if you haven't tested those yet. Just haven't played through it yet on Android. Still working on the aforementioned FF7.


Got Gameboid off SlideME I think a while back, pretty sure it's version 2.4.7, doesn't seem to play it correctly. Not sure how to explain it besides it sounds like the sound is.. going slower? or just very deep sounding? I'll have to record a video or something. I heard 2.4.2 plays it correctly, but I can't find that apk anywhere. Mojo doesnt play the sound right either. Not sure about VGBA as I don't want to put down $5 just to find out if one game plays correctly, maybe I'll give it a chance if it really bugs me.









On another note, Psx4droid did work fine on my Captivate.


----------

